# R31 Skyline Ute (PICKUP)



## AussieR31-Ti (Jan 19, 2005)

*Hey Guys You ever seen 1 of these before*


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Is that one of those stupid conversions like I've seen done to IROC Camaros?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I've seen Silvias they do that to, I guess whatever floats your boat.


----------



## AussieR31-Ti (Jan 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Is that one of those stupid conversions like I've seen done to IROC Camaros?


It actually a PHOTOSHOP edit but i thought it so good i had to share it with everyone


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AussieR31-Ti said:


> It actually a PHOTOSHOP edit but i thought it so good i had to share it with everyone


Now that you mentioned it and on closer examination, you are right. However, it's a pretty poor job, the lines are uneven on the back of the cab and the wheel well arch around the tires is spotty. I wouldn't call it good, I've seen much better.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, the hood looks bigger than the bed of the "truck". Bad photochop.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep bad..... Not to mention trying to make the reflection on the cab by bluring.


----------



## AussieR31-Ti (Jan 19, 2005)

Guys i know it aint the best PHOTOCHOP edit. It is not the edit i want you to look at it is the car


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The car is lame, the edit is lame. Get over it.


----------

